# 1938 National Distillers Bottle Display Rack



## WesternPA-collector (Feb 1, 2020)

Posting this for anyone interested in having a nice piece to display their bottles. It's not my ad. I don't see items like this come up too much.









						National Distillers Pint Display 1938 Gilbeys Gin Old Taylor Grand-Dad Overholt   | eBay
					

National Distillers Pint Bottle Display/ Point of Sale or Counter. I scoured the web and could not find another of these display racks. Found a few for mini's. Made of wood and has a 1" drawer in the back.



					www.ebay.com


----------

